# New Trailer



## D. Wall (Feb 25, 2017)

We are in the process of purchasing a 2016 Outback Ultralite 276UBH. This will be our second tt, the first one didn't have a slide out, which made it tight on space inside. I really liked the layout and the weight of Outback Ultralites, this one is only 500 lbs heavier than our last one, I was so impressed with this. We tow thru the mountains, so it's nice to keep the weight down. I can't wait to head out camping in the spring!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Enjoy the new Outback and the space inside.


----------



## CaptJeff711 (Feb 25, 2017)

Nice rig! Enjoy to the fullest!


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Enjoy the new rig, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Welcome and enjoy your new Outback! Your ecoboost won't have any problems pulling up those mountain grades....I used to have one.

Todd


----------



## D. Wall (Feb 25, 2017)

Thanks everyone! Looking forward to picking it up, just waiting for the snow to diappear.


----------

